# East liverpool area help



## cowburner (Dec 8, 2004)

went to the big river for the first time last night.didnt do so good! east liverpool was closest place on map to the river from my house.(wooster) anyone know of a decent place around that neck of the river to catch some catfish and what for bait. We'll be fishing from the bank. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey Burner, if you want to buy bait cross over the big bridge out of E. Liverpool into WV. and get off on route 2 (the first exit) at the bottom of the ramp hang a right and pull in to the Sunoco on the left. They always have shiners and sometimes have other large bait fish. If you're into catching your own bait, small bluegills, creek chubs or small suckers will do the job from any small pond or creek that you may have access to but you need to keep them alive if you want a big flathead. Skipjacks are great bait but catching them in that area is tough without a boat.

As for locations, the boat ramp access in Chester WV. is decent and about 1/4 mile southwest of the bait store off of route 2. Follow the river access signs. On the Ohio side you can follow route 7 southwest out of East Liverpool and exit at Empire OH. Follow the exit under route 7 and hang a right along the river. You'll start seeing pull off areas on your left. From what I'm told the E. Liverpool public access is decent for sauger/saugeye in the colder months but I've never fished it.


----------



## cowburner (Dec 8, 2004)

hey thanx bunches for the info,ChardonRob, thinking about trying it again some time in the next few days.


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

Stick with it Burner. Try running a few recon missions down there just to gather info and check out the area. Do some fishing for sure but mainly just figure out what you're doing. Once you figure it out you'll start pounding them. We mainly fish the area from a boat but that Empire spot can really get hot from shore. We've had days/nights there where we have caught 10 different species of fish. Once you get used to it it rocks! 

Just a few suggestions, bring a spinning outfit and drift a minnow and bobber near shore for smallmouths and a wiper or two. Take at least one heavy casting outfit and toss some large bait fish out in the main channel for cats during the day. At night bring the catfish rigs in closer to shore. Circle hooks are very popular. Get some slip sinker as well as some large bank sinkers and lots of them because you'll lose your share. Walk the shoreline with your spinning outfit and look for rocks and stickups to cast at. Once you pull a big flathead or blue in you'll be hooked for life.


----------



## mr. whiskerface (Mar 29, 2005)

hello, i fish that area 1 or twice a week. you may have some luck on the wva side, at chester city park, seen a few nice ones come outa there, or a couple miles down stream near the wellsvile marina. It's going to be hit or miss from the bank, so stick with it and you'll get some chanels or flathead swim by you sooner or later.


----------



## jwat25 (Apr 24, 2005)

a great spot in eastliverpool off of 7 directly past the football feild hang aleft or right
toward river go a 1/4 mi till it deadends in parkinglot get out walk to r.r.tracks headup river about a 1/4 2a 1/2 mi till you hear water rushing into the river across from the city sewer plant its dosent stink down there either where that waters dumping into the river is a great cat fish hole ive seen alot of flatheads pulled out of there shiners,
small bule gills are good bait have a leats one pole out with just worm on bottom too
keep the hits going you never now what youll pull out of that river.but they like that
flow of water coming out there and the channel cat will be a 4shore chatch.good luck


----------



## cowburner (Dec 8, 2004)

thanks alot everybody,i'll be trying down that way again soon as work lets up. Thats what i like about this place lots of people willing to jump in there, and help a brother out, thanks again.


----------



## Strobe (Apr 14, 2004)

They also have a catfish tournament about once a month you can get info and sign up at the sunoco (Chaney's) they run from 7pm to 7am I think. Sorry just seen your other post


----------



## gamehogg (Feb 8, 2005)

I live in eastliverpool and that is my primary place I fish beside conneaut for steelhead but what everyone has told you is true but one other spot is just past the mtr gaming room the race track go to the wv side of dam once there you will never fish anywhere else again. When you want to go give me two days notice and I can meet you somewhere in eastliverpool and take you to several hot spots for whichever type of fish you wish to catch each variety likes different habitat. I can see the Pay bridge from my house. If we have too much fun and you do not wish to drive home you may stay here cause I live by myself. Ian 330-383-9934


----------



## cowburner (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow this thread is over a year old. I was actually thinking of heading down that way today, but i got to looking at the weather radar map and decided against it. thinking of heading out to vermillion or huron in the next hour. Anyhow i appreciate the offer and will probably take you up on it in the near future. will give you a call when find out work schedule. Thanks and have a good day.


----------

